# Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen



## N_S Dakota (15. April 2008)

Hier nur mal ein Link für die Prüfung www.fangplatz.de

Ich habe dank Blinker diese Seite gefunden.
Nach kurzer kostenloser Anmeldung lassen sich die 
Prüfungen für NRW & Nieder Sachsen im multiplechoise 
Vefahren ablegen, aufgeteilt in Theorie und Praxis.
Auch wird eine Statistik über alle beantworteten 
Fragen geführt aus der sich ablesen lässt wie viele 
Antworten richtig und falsch abgelegt worden sind. 

Eine echte Bereicherung zur Prüfungsvorbereitung !!!

also nochmal den Link : www.fangplatz.de :m

viel Spaß und Glück


----------



## Mega (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*

Kann ich nur bestätigen echt super die Seite |smash: habe Dank dieser Seite am 12.04 mein Schein bestanden:vik:


----------



## dirkbu (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*

Also sorry, wer für Niedersachsen Prüfungsfragen üben muss, muss schon selten dämlich sein.
Der LSFV hat die Ausbildung den Vereinen überlassen und wer da durchfällt... Kann ich nicht verstehen...
Einfach die Pflichtstunden da sein und die Sache ist erledigt!


----------



## Mega (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht verstehen...


Na wenn du das nicht verstehen kannst muste aber auch ganz schön dämlich sein.....


----------



## dirkbu (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*



Mega schrieb:


> Na wenn du das nicht verstehen kannst muste aber auch ganz schön dämlich sein.....


 
Ich hab ja meinen Schein, also kann ich nicht dämlich sein....


----------



## N_S Dakota (22. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*

Ey, diese Seite soll als Ergänzung verstanden sein und wer sich bestmöglich 
vorbereitet kann der Prüfung gelassen entgegensehen. 

Natürlich kann bzw. sollte man den Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung in Anspruch nehmen 
aber natürlich ist alles viel entspannter die Fragen wieder und wieder zu pauken und 
ganz neben bei nen happen essen zu können. 

Also wer am Ende Dähmlich ist zeigt sich erst am Wasser im Umgang mit Flora und Fauna !


----------



## Fischer2008 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*

Hy an alle wie infach die Pflichtstunden da sein und die Sache ist erledigt??
Braucht man da keine prüfung???
Gibts das auch irgentwo in NRW ???
Mit freundlichem gruß Marvin


----------



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*

Also, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es in NRW nicht Pflicht, einen Kurs zu besuchen?!?

Dann wüüste ich auch nicht, warum ich das tun sollte (Preis und Zeit), wenn ich die Theorie bequem zu Hause am Rechner pauken kann...

Zumal man immer wieder hört, dass die Kurse sowieso nur Prüfungswissen vermitteln und man das Angeln erst lernt, wenn mans schon darf! 

Ich find das Angebot super!

Gruß

Muck


----------



## Klinke (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Online für NRW & Nieder Sachsen*

die sache ist in sofern erledigt dann als das jeder, nicht völlig geistig verwilderte die prüfung dann schaffen sollte


----------

